# Box Blade for CK 20s-gear



## Prolly (Jun 30, 2010)

Kioti says don't go over 4ft for the blade. Any thoughts? Anyone tried to go that big or larger?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Prolly said:


> Kioti says don't go over 4ft for the blade. Any thoughts? Anyone tried to go that big or larger?


No, but if you go bigger than recommended, you'll get bogged down way easier. The proper sized box scraper can even halt the tractor at times.


----------

